# OPen reduction pinning Colles Fx



## ammontagano (Jul 17, 2009)

Dr made longitudinal incision, complete reduction could not be performed, due to unstable nature of fx. The reduction was accomplished by introducing 2 K wires percutaneoulsy thru radial styloid across fx.

Any thoughts as to a CPT code for this?  The answer is probably so elementary but I am definitely having a brain freeze today.  Thanks


----------



## kibbit99 (Jul 21, 2009)

Colles is a Distal Radius Fracture.  It depends on how many fragments the fracture was in. Look at 25607-25609


Kim, CPC


----------

